# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Cây Táo Gai cafe - êm ả và ngọt ngào như Táo (Q.3) - Cafe Sài Gòn

## hangnt

> *Cây Táo Gai cafe*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 315/ 20G Lê Văn Sỹ, P13 , Quận 3, TPHCM . Gần ngã tư Lê Văn Sỹ - Trần Quang Diệu).
> Điện thọai: 0988 88 1998 - 0917 737 909_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Cây Táo Gai cafe_


Như tên gọi của nó, điểm nhấn của Cây Táo Gai là cây táo bằng gai thiệt to. Êm ả, ngọt ngào và tươi mới là những gì quán muốn mang lại cho bạn bằng những đêm nhạc tối thứ bảy mộc mạc và duyên dáng. Quán mang phong cách jazzy nên hợp gu với những bạn thích yên tĩnh và thư giãn khi uống cafe. 


Trời mưa. Ngồi ở Cây Táo Gai cafe với tách cà phê nóng, cây nến nhỏ trước mặt và nhạc của Norah Jones " I wanna wake up with the rain on the tin roof..."....Ta nói....

Tất cả cả các vật dụng từ bàn ghế, bảng hiệu, tường, trần nhà bằng gỗ cùng hương táo thoang thoảng khiến việc thả người ngồi bệt lên chiếc ghế thấp, dựa lưng vào tường mang đến cho thực khách cảm giác vừa dễ chịu, vừa thân quen.

Ngoài việc thưởng thức không gian, đồ uống hay sống trong âm nhạc, một nét rất riêng, rất đặc biệt được các bạn trẻ yêu thích khi đến quán là tha hồ lưu lại những kỷ niệm tình yêu qua việc khắc, vẽ, viết trên tường. Để rồi, một thời gian sau quay lại, khẽ bật cười vì một thời khờ dại hay nhói lòng với nỗi đau rất riêng.

Đến quán, các bạn còn được sống trong những cảm xúc rất thật qua lối diễn xuất chân chất mộc mạc của các trẻ trong các đêm kịch (vào chủ nhật tuần giữa và cuối tháng). Tuy không được đầu tư công phu hay quá bài bản, nhưng những tiểu phẩm này luôn có một sức hút lạ cùng những câu hỏi rất thường của cuộc sống.

Giá các món nước từ 28.000 đồng. Các đêm nhạc phụ thu 20.000 đồng/người. Riêng đêm kịch phụ thu 40.000 đồng/người.







*Menu*





> *Cây Táo Gai cafe*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 315/ 20G Lê Văn Sỹ, P13 , Quận 3, TPHCM . Gần ngã tư Lê Văn Sỹ - Trần Quang Diệu).
> Điện thọai: 0988 88 1998 - 0917 737 909_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Cây Táo Gai cafe_



Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## khoan_gieng

Bây giờ nhiều quán cafe đẹp quá  :love struck: 
Quán nào nhìn cũng đẹp

----------


## pigcute

êm ả và ngọt ngào như táo  :Wink: )
Nghe hay quá

----------

